# Topics > Space > Planets of the Solar System >  Ceres

## Airicist

Ceres on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Fly over dwarf planet Ceres

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> A new video animation of dwarf planet Ceres, based on images taken by NASA's Dawn spacecraft, provides dramatic flyover views of this heavily cratered, mysterious world. The images come from Dawn's first mapping orbit at Ceres, at an altitude of 8,400 mile (13,600 kilometers), as well as navigational images taken from 3,200 miles (5,100 kilometers) away. The images provided information for a three-dimensional terrain model. The vertical dimension has been exaggerated by a factor of two, and a star field has been added in the background.

----------

